# Halloween "Greatest Hits" CD



## Tyrant (Aug 19, 2013)

Awesome line up. I started doing an instrumental mix album every year a few years ago featuring music mainly from movies, tv, and videogames. I went mostly with horror though did include some sci-fi as well. I'm still in the selection process for the next collection: 

Volume 1

1) Dans Macabre – St. Saens
2) The Twilight Zone (theme)-Bernard Herrmann
3) Tooth & Claw-Killer Kuts- Killer Instinct
4) Born of the Night – Midnight Syndicate (Out of the Darkness)
5) Main Title-AL|ENS- James Horner
6) Overture- Phantom of the Opera
7) The X-Files (theme)- Mark Snow
8) Kraid’s Hideout-SelectStart- Metroid
9) TARDIS (Dr.Who theme)- Delia Derbyshire 
10) Super Mario Ghost House theme-Super Mario Bros 3
11) Halloween (theme)- John Carpenter
12) The Depth (Far From The Sun)- Resident Evil
13) Buffy The Vampire Slayer (theme)-Nerfherder
14) Castlevania Theme-Midnight Slayer -Castlevania
15) Walking Dead Theme-Bear McCreary 
16) Killed By Death- Silent Hill- Akira Yamaoka
17) Mamontachi no Yo- Vampire Hunter D
18) The Great Pumpkin Waltz- Vince Guaraldi Trio

Volume 2

1)Toccota & Fugue in D Minor- Bach
2) The Shining (theme)- Wendy Carlos and Rachel Elkind
3) Snake Princess- Eternal Darkness: Sanity’s Requiem
4) The Druid- Mychael & Jeff Danna
5) In The House-In A Heartbeat- 28 Days Later- John Murphy
6) Secure Place-Resident Evil 2
7) Nevermore – Nox Arcana
8) The Murder-Pyscho (Bernard Herrmann)
9) Spinal- Killer Kuts- Killer Instinct
10) Alien Theme- Alien -Jerry Goldsmith
11) The Pulse- Walking Dead Season 3 Soundtrack
12) Hydro Dynamo- Metroid Prime 2: Corruption
13) Millenium Theme-Millenium- Mark Snow
14) The Invisible Enemy-The Outer Limits
15) Ashes & Ghosts-Silent Hill 2-Akira Yamaoka
16) Unlock The Door- Halloween Soundtrack-John Carptenter
17) Undead Hunters- Midnight Syndicate
18)Tubular Bells-Mike Oldfield


----------



## fennyann (Sep 6, 2012)

Great list. Love The Creepshow btw. I am in the process of putting my list together. Once I do, I will be sure to post it!


----------



## repo_man (May 26, 2009)

I love this CD.

http://www.amazon.com/Halloweens-Gravest-Hits-Expanded-Version/dp/B002PN4NZ8


----------



## Spookmaster (Sep 27, 2008)

I make CDs every year...mix always changes...I look for music all year long....

1. I’ve got a message for you…
2.	Quentin’s theme (from Dark Shadows)
3.	Spend an Evil Night Together
4.	Mummy’s Bracelet
5.	Werewolf Watsui
6.	Monster Mash (Vincent Price!)
7.	Transylvania Polka
8.	American Werewolf in London/Bad Moon Rising
9.	Newslady Turned into a Werewolf
10.	Ant sound (Them!)
11.	Love at First Bite, main theme
12.	Jump in the Line (Beetlejuice)
13.	Monster Movie Matinee (TV theme)
14.	Time to keep your appointment with the Wicker Man….
15.	Cha cha with the Zombies
16.	The Ghostmaster (Frankie Stein and his Ghouls)
17.	Devil Woman
18.	Grandma’s Revenge
19.	Halloween (Steven Lynch)
20.	The Abominable Dr. Phibes trailer
21.	Blank
22.	Terrible things, Lawrence
23.	Thriller (TV show theme)
24.	Me and the Ghost Upstairs (Fred Astaire)
25.	Dinner with Drac
26.	The Vampire Speaks
27.	Dead Like Me (TV theme)
28.	Goosebumps (TV theme)
29.	Hopkirk and Randall, Deceased (TV theme)
30.	Outer Limits Control Voice
31.	Trick Or Treat main theme
32.	The Evil Touch (TV theme)
33.	Swinging at the Séance
34.	Psycho
35.	Honky-Tonk Halloween
CD #2
1.	Children of the night, SHUT UP!
2.	I Love the Nightlife (from Love at First Bite)
3.	Frankie and Igor at a Rock n Roll Party
4.	A Gorey Demise
5.	The Hearse Song
6.	The Re-Animator main theme
7.	Unknown
8.	The Vampire Club
9.	Don’t Fear the Reaper
10.	Drac the Knife
11.	Abbott and Costello Meet Frankenstein
12.	Beetlejuice (animated)
13.	The Landlord’s Daughter (The Wicker Man)
14.	Monsters I’ve Met
15.	Laurie
16.	Red Right Hand
17.	In Our Haunted House
18.	Count Duckula
19.	The Batty Bat
20.	Cockroach that Ate Cincinnati
21.	Unknown
22.	The Mad Scientist
23.	Unknown
24.	I Put A Spell on You (Hocus Pocus)
25.	There is a Haunted House in Town
26.	Mummy’s Bracelet
27.	The Mice, The Demons, and the Piggies
28.	“No one will come any nearer than that”
29.	I want my baby back
30.	Son of the Mummy

1. Trent (In the Mouth of Madness)
2.	Quentin’s Theme
3.	The Vampire
4.	The Wolfman theme
5.	American Horror Story theme
6.	Every species (In the Mouth of Madness)
7.	The Werewolf Song
8.	The Trick or Treat Song
9.	Unknown
10.	Unbury Me
11.	Whose brain?
12.	Abnormal brain
13.	Dark Shadows cha cha cha
14.	Unknown
15.	After Dark (From Dusk to Dawn)
16.	Meet the Munsters
17.	Unknown
18.	Queen of Halloween
19.	Here comes the Boogeyman
20.	Techo Rave (Blade)
21.	Unknown
22.	Fearless Vampire Killers main theme
23.	The Abominable Dr. Phibes trailer
24.	The Thing trailer (John Carpenter)
25.	Spooky, Spooky Lend Me Your Tomb
26.	Ramalama ding dong
27.	Trick or Treat (Little Anthony and the Imperials)
28.	It’s Alive! (Frankenstein)
29.	Ghosts in White Linen
30.	Witches cackle


----------



## djcc (Oct 14, 2013)

thanks top cd


----------

